# The E-Tards Bible     version 1.0



## eezeekial

I had way too much time on my hands while I was out on the road working.   I decided to read through all 43 pages of things to do and decided to copy/paste/modify all the decent posts and eliminate many pages of things already said because people are too damn lazy to read through them all.  I cant blame them, so here is a compromised list I compiled myself.  You may see your suggestion on here and if you dont, Im sorry, but it is in some other form or version that is listed.  (You can add spinning around or hyperventilating yourself to about everything on here)  People call things differently all over the globe, so you may see something called one way on this list but where you are from has a totally different meaning.  If I missed anything or if you have suggestions for anything VITAL that *IS NOT* on here after you have made sure you have read everything, feel free to make those suggestions so that they can go in version 2.0.  Enjoy! 

**At the request to acknowledge the rules of the forum, I had to take out any tricks that encourage messing with breathing like bear hugs/hyperventilating/throat grabs/plastic bags etc.  If you decide to use any of those techniques, please know that they can cause damage to your body**




*The E-Tards Bible
Version 1.0*​
_*Ingredients:*_ _(Some essential items to use on E)_

Vicks (Vaporub, inhaler, cream, steamer/humidifier, etc)

Mints (Eclipse, Ice Breakers, Smints, Altoids, etc.)

Candy (Blow Pops, Ring Pops, Pop Rocks, Jolly Ranchers, Candy Necklaces, etc)

Gum (Ice Breakers, Eclipse, any gum with a strong minty flavor that has ice crystals)

Lotions, Rubs, & Oils (Cinnamon Oil, Spearmint Pulse Point Cream from Bath & Body Works, Tiger Balm, Bengay, Peppermint Oil, Deep Heat, IcyHot, any fruity or minty lotions)

Pacifier (If you feel you have to be chewing on something)

*Toys:* _(Things to play with on E)_

Holographic Glasses (The glasses that have many prisms similar to a Kaleidoscope, great for light shows)

Glowsticks (An essential for light shows and tracers) (Can also tie to strings or tie to ceiling fan)

Feather Dusters & Feather Boas (Soft touch is nice on bare skin)

Fuzzy Gloves/Slippers (To either wear or touch people with)

Vibrating Massagers

Things that glow

Strobe light and black light

Kaleidoscope (fun to look through)

Computer Visuals from Windows Media Player or Winamp or Gate to the Minds Eye videos or cartoons

Whipits, Nitrous (Great to do at any interval of the roll, will bring back your peak)

Poppers (Same as nitrous but be careful if on ED meds)

*Recipes:* _(Things to do on E)_

Airplane/Walk In The Clouds/Cloud 9 (2 or more people)
Two people need to stand back to back, and interlock arms at the elbows.  The person giving the Airplane slowly begins to lean and bend over forward, causing the other person to raise off the ground so that he is laying close to flat on the lifters back.  At this point a 3rd person, if there is one, grabs the feet of the person receiving the Airplane keeps them from touching the ground for the duration.  The person giving the Airplane and the person holding their feet should try things like bouncing, raising yourself up and down, shaking, standing straight up, turning side to side to the music so the person receiving the "Airplane" gets a surreal flight.  During the lifting up and down of the receiver, a 4th person can be blowing Vicks into the receivers face.  To the person receiving the Airplane:  Trust the person you get it from, and make sure to just relax, close your eyes, and enjoy this blow up.

Superman (2 people)
Lay on the floor on your belly. With your arms straight out, like you are trying to look like Superman flying- Have another person pick your arms straight up in the air till it brings your face off the floor....have them hold your arms up for about a minute with your eyes closed till you are relaxed.  Then have him/her slowly, (I mean REAL slow) bring your arms back down to the floor....Its the best sensation in the world....feels like your slowly falling through the floor...you can even feel a breeze! 

Hand Orgy/Foot Orgy (2 or more people)
With a few people, get everyone to put their hands together and have someone pour some K-Y Jelly, Motion Lotion, or any real good lotion over the hands and have everybody start rubbing their hands over the other people hands. It's really cool.

Rising Sun (2 people)
Close your eyes and have someone very slowly move a glow stick closer and closer to your eyes (horizontally) until it is right against them- then keep pushing them back, it gets really bright and you cant stand up, you have to lean back.

Rolly Polly (2 people)
While you and another person are standing up, have the person who is rolling hug you close by putting his/her arms wrapped around your neck- get them to lean on you.. hug them back by making fists into their back, turning and pivoting them... work your way from the bottom of their back up to their shoulders (be sure to do it hard and deep) then drop to the bottom again and work your way up with your fists... When you reach their upper back for a second time, give them a huge hard hug and let go.  This is by far one of the most intense massages… Chances are this person will want to collapse after you are done.  Guaranteed to floor you.

Elevator (2 people)
Squat down and inhale as much Vicks as you can. Then when you stand up, another person puts your arms around their shoulders and picks you up and gives you a good hug. It feels awesome but you may end up on your ass!

Roller Coaster (2 people)
Have the person that is receiving the roller coaster sit on the ground and pull their knees up to their chest. Have them take deep breaths for about 30 seconds, relaxing them. Then, sit down with the person between your legs and wrap your arms around their knees and lift. Lean back and slowly roll back and all around.  Don't let any part of them touch the floor. It’s insane and really feels like a roller coaster! 

Seabreeze/Blow Job/Blow Up (2 people)
Using a Vicks inhaler (or any mentho inhaler) - put the inhaler in your mouth deep enough so that you can blow out of it.  Find someone that wants a blow job and blow it softly on their face going to from ear to ear, into their nose, mouth, and lightly over their eyes if they like it on their eyes.  Start speeding up the process and blowing a little harder moving from side to side or in circular motions.  While you are doing this pattern on their face, start rubbing their cheeks, neck, scalp, and shoulders.  Finish with a hard rub and set them down somewhere, they will most likely fall backwards.  If you know how to do this, try it by running a lighter over the inhaler very quickly to warm it up then blow on the person.   

Hellbreeze (2 people)
You need a Vicks inhaler and then (I’m sure many of you have done this part before) to make it hellish heat it up with a lighter not to much as to melt it but just enough so you can still hold it in your mouth then take a hit off a cigarette and blow that hot ass Vicks tingling smoke all over someone’s face, kind of hurts your eyes a little but incorporating into a light show is awesome, and you have to play the part too like you are the devil or something but not too scary.

Shit Lift (5 or more people)
It requires 5 people to lift and one person to be lifted. Now, what you do is, start off like you are doing an elevator, but when you stand up, fall backwards into the 5 lifters arms. Then all at once, they lift you up into the air and just start shaking you around in the air so that your limbs are flailing around everywhere. Then one of the lifters counts to three, and, all going the same direction, rock the person in the air back and forth, kind of like a swing, to the ground. When you hit the ground, it feels like you are still swinging. It's a trip!!!

X-Bed (3 people)
Have someone lay on a bed on their back with just their head hanging off the bed, have them close their eyes and tell them to take deep breaths for 20 seconds.  Then have someone (of the opposite sex preferably) wet their hands in cold water, but not too wet, and massage their bare stomach with only their fingertips while the bed laying person is taking their breaths, after the 20 seconds tell the person to raise their head and open their eyes then have a third person blow the hell out of them with Vicks, while the third person is blowing the Vicks have the person who was doing the massaging drag the bed laying person by their ankles completely onto the bed. This should glue that person to the bed for a while. It is the shit.

_Random Things To Do:_

Massages of all kinds

Pour hand sanitizer on your hands, rub them together and take a whiff (must have alcohol in it)

Ride a bicycle

Menthol Cigarettes (Minty goodness if you smoke or don’t smoke)

Play on swing sets, slides, jungle gyms

Put Ambesol/Oragel on your gums, try to eat a pixie stick, don’t bite your tongue off.

Stretching (any way shape or form, especially Yoga)

Spin around and make yourself dizzy (or lock hands with someone and spin in circles)

Crack someone’s back or have them crack your back

Rub Vicks Vaporub in a dusk mask or medical mask it and wear it

Put Vicks on a washcloth and put in the microwave for a few seconds 

Walk on the beach barefoot

Run up and down stairs/Slide down stairs

Get in a hot tub or Jacuzzi

Take a bubble bath or hot shower.

Driving (only if you are confident enough in yourself) with the music up really loud

Ride in a convertible with the music up really loud

Try rolling during the day

Let rain fall on your outside

Suck on someone’s fingers or toes or have yours sucked

Play with your pets

Jump on a trampoline with a friend but be careful

Smoke weed (can intensify your roll or mellow you out)

Give a shotgun to someone using a Vicks inhaler

Brush your teeth

Go take a walk in Wal-Mart in the middle of the night

Ride a rollercoaster

Rub ice on someone’s neck and back, also suck on ice.

Have hot candle wax dripped on you

Share a deep, passionate kiss with someone

Put Vicks on your nipples

Get a notepad and pen and write in it and have other write in it

Kissing with Blow Pop in mouth (join lips with the Blow Pop between them)

Play Truth or Dare...or spin the bottle. It is actually more fun if you play by the rule of "whoever it lands on you MUST kiss"

Have a deep, thoughtful talk with your loved one or best friend and make sure everything is great between the two of you.  If its not, it is the perfect time to talk about things and work out any indifferences.

Have someone wash your hair and massage your scalp- After drying it, comb or brush through your hair.

Rub mint stress reliever on face instead of Vaporub. It smells better, feels awesome on your face and doesn't break out your skin. 

Let a Listerine strip dissolve one on your tongue and blow into the eyes and face of your E-nhanced friends.

If you are at home, put someone in a chair (a sturdy kitchen one), get them to close their eyes and relax, then stand behind them, holding the backrest of the chair and tilt the chair backwards (so it's balancing on 2 legs). Now move the chair up and down in time with the music. An amazing feeling!!

Have someone lay down on the bed on their stomach first.  Lay flat on top of them and lift yourself up like you are doing a push up with both of your hands pushing on the top or center of their back pushing your entire body weight into them.  Then flip them over and do the same thing to their chest and shoulders.  

Take a little spray bottle of water, and make sure the bottle sprays a gentle mist.  Spray it in the air tons of times, close your eyes and let the mist fall over you like a cool, light sheet. It's so refreshing.

When giving a skull massage, slowly grab hand full of hair and SLOWLY and GENTLY pull and release - do this all over their head... heaps of my mates love this.... great blow up! Sorry to the members of the bald community - this one isn’t for you!!

Have a person lay on their back face-down.   And have 3-4 people pile on top of that person and drop your dead weight.  Don’t worry, you wont hurt anyone.  Then the person on the top of everyone will start swaying back and forth to make the tower of people wobble.  It sounds silly but is definitely a rush of dizziness plus the closeness of the people around you.  

Get lost in a party.  Separate from the people you know and be with total strangers. The almost instant bonding is the greatest thing and the effects of new friends last long after the come down...

Get in a shower/bathtub combo and fill the tub up with HOT water. Don’t be stupid and burn yourself. Then when the tub is filled up pretty well, turn on the shower but make the water COLD.

Get a Newport and some Vicks....dip your finger in the Vicks and coat the white part of the Newport with a thin layer of it....holy shit...you won't know what hit you!!!

I remember doing this trick when I was a kid...but it is three times cooler when you are rolling...get into a doorway...close your eyes...press the back of your hands (back of wrists) into the doorframe for as long as you can...then relax your arms and step out of the doorway...your hands will lift up automatically and it feels so weird...blows up us hard every time.

If you're at someone's house just boil some water in a pot, place your face over the steam (don't burn yourself!) and just concentrate on the way it feels over your face. To me it feels like a zillion little fingers giving me a face massage. Also, take a few deep breaths while doing this...its very nice.

Try the Triaminic Menthol Patch. It’s sort of like Vicks Vapor Rub on a band aid. You apply the patch to your forehead or chest. Leave it on for 10 minutes. You will begin to feel the tingly sensation after 3 minutes & it only gets stronger. After 10 minutes or so, take it off.  Your skin will feel amazing for about 5 minutes. It totally blew me up at a party last month.

If you're at home or having a party, try this, it will toast you. You need to stick one Vicks pad or wash rag (I prefer peppermint oil extract, but it won't matter) in the microwave for a few seconds if you want to be hard-core. Then run your dishwasher on empty with NO soap for 10 minutes or so. Cover your face with the Vicks pad and then open the dishwasher. Wait for the steam (it takes a second longer than you think to hit you) and inhale on your pad. You will fall down.

Take a Vicks inhaler and stick your head in something cold- like the very back of the freezer, preferably when the freezer kicks on and the cold air's blasting out… Take HUGE, deep breaths of the cold air for a couple minutes. Then, while keeping your head in the freezer, start snorting the shit out of the inhaler. Take a couple more big hits of the cold air & right before you take your head out, hit the inhaler again & hold your breath. Take your head out, close your eyes and enjoy! INCREDIBLE!  You should have someone with you because it will put you on your ass.

Kneel on the ground (about 6" to a foot away) in front of someone who is sitting in a chair.  Kneel forward to the ground and have them press down on the tops/back of your neck and shoulders.  Try pressing your body up, feeling the pressure of them holding you down for a little while.  Then have them press really hard one final time before quickly releasing you.  You will fly up and feel like you are floating/flying as if there are no bones in your spine.  You may curl all the way backwards to the floor behind you as well. THIS IS AMAZING.

Stand up with your legs shoulder-width apart.  Bend over at the waist and shake your head around while you're upside down to the beat of the music. Girls, you probably get what I am saying here....it's like when you flip your head upside down to dry your hair.  Do that for 30 seconds to 1 minute and then stand up real fast....Have someone behind you to catch you or a bed/couch to fall on...I guarantee that you that you will fall backwards!

Take your bf/gf/other and start to kiss, then start breathing in and out of each other.  Meaning, when you exhale, the other should inhale.  Keep doing this and soon you will both start to fade away, and eventually pass both yourselves out… its great, it totally chills you out, and when you come back its a wonderful feeling.

When your rolling hard, get in your car (with some friends is better!), start blasting techno and turn the heater on full blast. Take a hit of Vicks every now and let it get MADD HOTT in there. Stare at glow sticks hanging from the rear view mirror or somewhere.  Then all of a sudden, flip on the cold air at maximum. (If your driving down the road, do the same, but roll the windows down at the same time you turn on the cold). I guarantee you will blow-up hard!

Get a blinking red light if you can, close your eyes, have someone hold the light against the top of your forehead and have it slowly brought down in between your eyes. You should start seeing a trippy white light, then have the person move the light left to right in a rhythm. After at any point open your eyes slowly and it'll give you the weirdest feeling.

Pick up Johnson's Soothing Vapor Bath (the stuff for babies with colds) from the store and just smell it, then use your imagination.  I have a bubble gun and I mixed a little bit of that stuff with the bubble liquid and made menthol bubbles for hours.  It's also not bad when you use it for its intended purpose (in the bath) and it's even more fun with more than one person in the bath.

I have only seen this done on females but if you are a smaller guy and have big friends it could work.  Pick the person rolling up by the ankles, and grab his/her wrists.  Start to swing the person in a cradle rocking motion.  Slowly lower the persons arms until he/she is hanging completely upside down (keep holding his/her wrists and swing faster)- have the person bow her back so that she goes past vertical (keep swinging her). Then raise his/her arms back up so that he/she comes right side up again. When you set the person on the floor, they will be amazed!

If you are at home and have a decent sized ottoman...have someone lay on the back across the ottoman and hold out their arms. Tell them to close their eyes, pick up their feet and slowly start to push them around. WOAH! It felt like hovering over the ground...killer

Find someone that’s pretty strong and have them bend down and put you on their shoulders... then they stand up and you're sitting on their shoulders... then they can walk around and spin... or whatever and you can close your eyes with your arms out...feels like you are floating. Incredible!!!!

You need pixie sticks and a partner (significant other, friend, someone you're open with!) Put half of the pixie stick in your mouth, half in your partner's mouth, and don't do anything to it, just let it sit on your tongue. Without swallowing, french kiss each other and let it melt in your mouths. It's sticky, but it's NICE.  Just kiss with it in your mouths as long as you can... you'll end up swallowing it gradually but it's great while it lasts!

Mass-rubdown.  Takes like 5-6 people, but well worth it. Have the person getting the rubdown stand in the middle of the group. Assign each of the other people to different parts of the body, 1 to each leg, 1 to each arm, 1 to the back, and if you want you can put someone to the chest as well. Make sure the person on the back can hold the dead weight of whoever is getting the rubdown because they can and will pass out.  At the same time have everyone just start rubbing like crazy, nice and fast, but don't hurt anyone. Watch as the person receiving falls into a trance and passes out. The feeling is just amazing, like a sensory overload. 

Egg crack on head. Make a fist, put it on top of someone’s head with their eyes closed, then tap your fist with the other hand, then slowly drain your fingers down their head.

Lie face down on a rug on the ground (normally do it outside because you need a fair bit of space) and spread your arms and legs out so you look like a star. Then get 4 of your buddies to hold you by each of your limbs and slowly pull your arms and legs outwards from your body (don't worry, this doesn't hurt, it just feels like a big stretch) and then they lift you up and walk around in a full circle and then put you back down. You need to do this slowly; it feels like you're flying! It’s wicked! You must try it!

Wet your face, neck and arms with some water (your chest if you are in the nude) and stand in front of a huge fan or under an air vent!! This is the best!

Get someone to let their head go limp in your hands.   Lean their head back and take your thumb and push it into the back of their head right in between the base of their head and their neck.  You should feel a groove that your thumb fits into.  Keeping your thumb pushed in, hold their forehead with your other hand and start rocking their head back and forth in circular patterns against your thumb.  Do it for about 30 seconds and let go.  A definite blow up!

Hold your friend under their arms, like you're trying to pick them up. Tell them to start jumping, higher and higher. You may have to start yelling it, to enhance the effect. The whole time they are jumping, you help "push/hold?" them up higher and higher. When they are really high, raise them up in the air and hold them up for a good few seconds then throw them on the bed if you can. It's so awesome, like you're flying!!!

Butterfly kisses: Stand with your eyelashes on someone's cheek and then blink rapidly. It tickles so beautifully... The longer your eyelashes are the better it works...

Get Spearmint Pulse Point Cream from Bath & Body Works, rub it into your temples and you can feel the spearmint absorb into your head, it’s very relaxing even if you are not rolling.

Blow some glow in the dark bubbles in a room with a black light, right by the black light. The bubbles are amazing. They are so beautiful. They sparkle and have rainbows coming out from them. It's awesome. You can get the bubbles at Spencer’s.

Go to the GNC store and buy some peppermint soap.  Take a hot shower and wash with it and when you get out it feels like Vicks all over your body!!! It’s great!!

If you are at a rave, go around the rooms and make others happy...this in turn will make you happy.  It doesn’t matter if you really know them or not.  Great way to make new friends by sharing these tricks with people you just met.

If you have access to a pool, get yourself a raft big enough to lay on. Lay face-up on the raft with your arms folded across your chest. Position yourself at one end of the pool with your feet up against the edge of the pool (tile). Close your eyes and imagine that you are standing straight up and you are about to jump straight up off the ground.  Once you are relaxed and have visualized this, push off with your feet. As you glide across the water (sometimes the raft spins ever so slowly) you will feel like you are floating through space. Even when the raft comes to a stop- you will still be going.   Just make sure that you have some people around, not so safe to be out there alone.

Go through the drive-thru carwash. Put in some banging music and turn it up as loud as you can. You will not believe how intense it is when the bubbles are hitting the windows.....talk about eye candy!! After the wash and rinse cycles are finished and it's time for the blower to come on, roll the windows down and enjoy the air blasting on you.

Meltdowns. Have someone stand on their tip toes as high as possible. Start rubbing (as hard as possible) the top of their head and move down as if you were trying to squeeze the last part of the toothpaste out of the tube.  End up rubbing down each of their feet. You can use more than one person. Very good blow up!

Get some Tiger Balm (muscle relaxer) from the drugstore, get your rolling victim...take a small amount and rub it into the back of their neck, massaging as you do it. Then after it is rubbed in... gently blow on the back of their neck.  You will see them start to tremble, they might even fall over, so be careful...you can also have them take off their shirt and do it down their spine.

Have your spine adjusted by a real chiropractor or massage therapist.  It makes sense at even under baseline conditions; a chiropractic manual treatment- i.e. manipulating the joints and neural tissues causes a cascade on endorphin release and serious mechanoreceptor stimulation!

Sit in front of someone, and if they have a fleece jacket, have them put their arms through it, keeping their hands inside. They should, with their covered hands, put their hands on your temples or cheeks, and start rubbing, then go a little faster, then almost shaking or vibrating.  Make sure your eyes are closed. It's especially cool when someone else uses glow sticks in front of your closed eyes or blows a Vicks inhaler on your face.

Get some medical shampoo, like Denorex or Selson Blue, and scrub your head with it very hard, make sure it lathers really well. Then put an adequate amount around your face, but obviously keep out of eyes.  This will feel awesome because the amount of menthol in it, but there is a way to make it feel 10 times better. Get away from the water, but still have your head covered in the shampoo, put your head in front of a fan or a blow dryer if you can set it to just blow cold air.  It'll make you blow up every time!

The best combo is good pills, good weed, a few beers and the secret ingredient....white zambucca, if you get it right... mix 2 big shots of white zambucca in a strong black coffee... preferably 3 quarters through your roll or towards the end or at comedown, it makes you messy, brings back the eye wobbles, not drunk but VERY messy, its the only thing apart from more pills which will do this, its like having another pill but with a difference. Now I know people will say "oh I only drink water when pilled up cause alcohol brings you down"....crap.....German scientists tested this theory and come to the conclusion that drinking moderate amounts of alcohol while on a pill increases the strength of the pill by up to 30%....true fact......BUT do this with caution and try the steps above with white zambucca.....this combined with good company, good music and laughter has kept me coming back for more.

This works great if you are little. Have two people, preferably tall (the higher you are the better); pick you up- one at your knees, the other at your shoulders.  Hold your arms out like you're an airplane. When one person goes down, the other one goes up and when that person goes back up, the other one goes up. You feel like you're in a wave, and with your arms out, you feel like you're floating.

Lay a strong sheet on the ground and lay the person who is peaking on top of it.  Have two people grab the ends and lift (And possibly third person on the side blowing Vicks).  Have both lifters make waves with the person and swing the person around.  Do this to music it’s awesome. You really don’t know what is happening. By the end you’re blowing up too.

One word - Missions!  The bigger the better.  If no one will go on a mission with you, go by yourself. Whether you want to go get a drink of water or catch a train interstate, you should always be up for a mission. When your mission is complete, it is the best feeling ever, and getting there is half the fun. You will most likely get lost or forget your mission, but it’s all good. Trust me, next time you're partying, and you get half an urge to go somewhere completely inconvenient, DO IT!!! Nothing beats a mission, and if you're at a rave, you will meet the best people. Don't do more than one thing for more than 20 minutes, keep moving, you will get the best out of your night. 

Have a friend lay on their back on the ground and take off his/her shirt and pull their shorts/pants whatever up their leg as high as they are comfortable with (completely naked is the best). Take a towel (can be dry, wet, cold, hot, whatever) and lay it over that person covering as much of them as possible (must cover their head). Let it sit on them for about 10 seconds or so, then slowly, very slowly (usually slower the better) drag the towel up their body off of them making sure it stays in contact with as much of their skin as it can. It works dragging it either way but most prefer dragging it up over their head.  You can also do it with 2 towels and 2 people and drag each towel the opposite way.

Fill a skink or bucket up with cold water have someone stand behind you with a big towel. Stick your head in the sink/bucket and blow into it for as long as you can, as soon as you raise your head from the water have your friend wrap the towel around your whole face really hard, you will feel completely refreshed and awake and it will bring you back up if you’re coming down a bit.

Take the palm of your hand and center it on someone’s chest. Move your hand all around very fast (you will just really be moving their skin) while still having your hand planted on their chest. When you see their eyes roll back immediately switch your hand from their chest to their forehead (NOT TO HARD) and continue moving your hand fast but leaving it in one place. Don't tell them what you are going to do just tell them to lay down. Works well after a Vicks blow up.

If you have blinking lights, like photon lights, this is a cool and easy trick. Tell them to close their eyes, and put your hands over their eyes. Then say in their ears " imagine you're in an airplane, and it's going down, down, faster, faster, 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1". At "1", you remove your hands and start blinking the lights really close to their eyes. They may still have their eyes closed. I can't really explain the feeling, but while the person was counting for me, my mind was so focused on that, and when they stopped, the light got me totally STUCK!!! 

Place one hand firmly on the forehead of the person who is peaking; place your other hand at the base of their neck. Now, keep your hand pressed tight on their forehead and slide your other hand FIRMLY up the base of their neck till half-way up their head then back down to the back of the neck again. Keep stroking up and down their neck/head for about two minutes. Now on the last stroke keep one hand hard on the forehead and the other hand hard on the back of their head, now, very slowly, release your grip, take about 30 seconds to slowly move both your hand away so that gradually, after about 30 seconds your hands are only just faintly touching them, continue to very slowly move your hands away until they are about 15 cm away from their head, then slowly move them all the way back in so your touching them again. This is the best mind flip if done properly!

Grab a rolling buddy, get him/her to stand on a chair and inhale Vicks rapidly  (be sure to hold them on the chair so they don't topple over!), then get them to get on your back (works best for heavier people) and spin around, dip them down, bounce...whatever you feel like! Not only will it blow up your buddy, but since you get hot doing it, you will too!  Also, if the person you are picking up weighs a good bit...when you put them down you will feel like you are going to float up to the ceiling! You can also do this carrying the person like a big baby (legs around waist). This works best for lighter people.

Put a Vicks inhaler in each nostril, start inhaling and have your friends spin you.  Once your body relaxes you will start to lean forward and fall out. - make sure someone is there to catch you.  When you stop, have the person that is facing your back put as much pressure as they can from your neck all the way down your spine to the bottom of your butt.  The person in front of you will grab you and lay you down while this is all happening, very fun!

Just stand there with your eyes closed relax every muscle in your body, focus on happy thoughts and have one of your friends stand behind you.  While he/she stands behind you, have them just rub your arms legs, neck, whole body, while they are doing this to warm you up, have them say to you, " ok your all relaxed, were going to get all the bad feelings and stress out of you, no worries, nothing. Think good happy thoughts, just relax and enjoy. Ok were going to start by building up all the stress, anger and everything else you want out. It's building up slowly, can you feel it? (still rubbing, messaging) ok now were going to build it up and take it all out, are you ready? ok here we go," you can say something like that just if you get the idea.  Your friend takes their hands and puts them on your head and drags them down every inch of your body with a strong grip, he starts at your head, then works down to you neck, then your arms and fingers, goes up to the waist, bringing his hands down, slowly, hard to your legs and then finally your feet and out with toes, and when he gets to your feet, have him bring his hands out to where your toes are pointing and do that part with your toes about 3 times. It's so cool; it actually feels like something left your body through your toes.




-eez-


----------



## Mace2124

What an awesome thread. You gave me alot of ideas. One thing I didnt see, but might have missed is to play an instrument. I'm a DJ and the most fun I have ever had was spinning and scratching while rolling hard. But I bet drums, guitar, bass, keyboards and lots of other instruments are amazing to play on while rolling.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I've done some of those things, i didn't have time to read the whole thing but when the time comes i will.
I will also try to do some of the mentioned suggestions


----------



## ParteEeBoi

Awesome thread man!!! must of taken shit loads of time!!

U did leave one thing out of the 'things to eat' part though... Ice lollies!!! of any form or sort.... theres a special menthol one which is fuckin insane, hard to come by though...


----------



## lureture

AMAZING!

You are a genios, man..

I've tried SO many times to find something new in the "rolling tricks" thread, but the fun stuff just drowns in the number of repeated "take a shower" og "do a lightshow" posts..

FINALLY!


----------



## vickers

eezeekial you are the man


----------



## feelmdmagood

yeah i'm printing this out and have it in case I need to check If I'm missing anything.

I'm going to a big rave and I want to be prepared , so thanks for the bible.

It will help me a lot

Thanks Man


----------



## TheDEA.org

*laugh*   I suppose it was only a matter of time.   A few cautions, though:  There are some health concern with 'passing out' tricks, and the old standard of blowing in somebody's face through a Vick's inhaler has been associated with minor eye injuries (from droplets of the Vick's chemicals landing in the eyes.)

Speaking of raver toys, have you seen the fuzzy glowsticks?


----------



## DamImFaded

TheDEA.org said:
			
		

> *laugh*   I suppose it was only a matter of time.   A few cautions, though:  There are some health concern with 'passing out' tricks, and the old standard of blowing in somebody's face through a Vick's inhaler has been associated with minor eye injuries (from droplets of the Vick's chemicals landing in the eyes.)
> 
> Speaking of raver toys, have you seen the fuzzy glowsticks?




K i duno if im just an amatuer to the whole "toy" thing... but that websit DEA... has som BADASS STUFF!!! lol good link ol chap!!


----------



## TheDEA.org

Eh, prices aren't very good though.   If you're willing to buy glowsticks by the box, I suggest Sure Glow.  High quality products in my experience at very good prices.


----------



## VelocideX

This thread is very similar to the roll tricks thread... Can anyone see why they should not be merged?


----------



## eezeekial

VelocideX said:
			
		

> This thread is very similar to the roll tricks thread... Can anyone see why they should not be merged?





Have you read the first paragraph at the top of this thread?  Its basically a trimmed down version of those 43 pages so people dont have to skim through all the repetition.


----------



## toerag

VelocideX said:
			
		

> This thread is very similar to the roll tricks thread... Can anyone see why they should not be merged?



because this is heaps easier to wade through than that other massive thread!


----------



## Urbie

Some of your ideas about hopping into car and do stuff/drive is fucking stupid.

But riding on the bike is fun in a safe park or bike pathways.


----------



## vickers

theyre not his ideas....he/shes just done the good dead of going through a 100 + page thread and make it into a compact bible for everyone...


----------



## Psilo707

Holy shit thats a lot of new ideas I havent heard before.

I dont know if it should be merged for the fact it probably took multiple hours to write and a lot of those are pretty original (to me at least, haha), it might get lost in the heap of pages on that post. I think it would be a good "first page" post for that thread though... which I dont think we can actually do


----------



## smotpoker

Please don't merge this!!!!!!


eezee, this is awesome!!!!!!   This is exactly what this site needed; a trimmed down version of pretty much everything you've ever wanted to know about roll tricks.

If you were here with me I would SOOO buy you a pill right now!!!!

This truly IS the E-Tards Bible.  And I plan on dropping again for the first time in almost a year this Saturday, so this will be handy indeed!

Thanks man!   

It's just a shame that I'll be so fucked up tomorrow night that when I try to read the bible all the words will run together. Damn shaky vision!!!!


----------



## felix

Just to reiterate what others have said:

1. Good work that man!!! It's about time someone did it.  :D 

2. No way should it be merged, THIS one should be made the sticky, right at the top.  

3. Take out the stuff about driving cars. That's never a good idea.  :D

Well done though eezeekial!


----------



## lureture

Yeah, this thread should REALLY be sticky!


----------



## c00kiemonster

Thanks a fucking lot ill bookmark this :D

Recommendation for sticky - fuck the old thread!


----------



## Juturna

definitely should be a sticky
(then delete our posts :D)


----------



## vickers

eezeekial should get some award or recognition for this.


----------



## iamthemouse

vickers said:
			
		

> eezeekial should get some award or recognition for this.




yes i agree. all i can say is thank you very much. i was on page 23 and quit. btw this is also my first post on bluelight hello to everyone.


----------



## B240C

felixdahousekat said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate what others have said:
> 
> 1. Good work that man!!! It's about time someone did it.  :D
> 
> 2. No way should it be merged, THIS one should be made the sticky, right at the top.
> 
> 3. Take out the stuff about driving cars. That's never a good idea.  :D
> 
> Well done though eezeekial!




i dont know man....ever driven on a freeway with the techno up, windows down and heat blasting....craziest feeling ever..


----------



## RollinKJ

I read the other thread from page one to the end over a couple days. I'm glad someone trimmed them down. It was long and repetitive.


----------



## eezeekial

Can this become the new stickyor what?


----------



## RollingMonkeyFace

Kick Ass!  Eezeekial, thank you for doing this. The last time I was here, I suggested someone do what you did on the other thread. To my surprise, - 4 months later - I found your post.

Hard, quick and easy - just the way ya' need it. 

]RMF[

.


----------



## DiscoBiscuits

Excellent work man.

Really appreciate this as i'm sure most of the Bluelight community do also


----------



## murrkock

You have got to be shitting me.  This bible bullshit is blasphemous and ridiculous.  It is a mockery of our my lord and savior Jesus Christ.It is totally worthless.  You should all be ashamed.
I'm just kidding. I am so with everyone else on this.  For the hundredth time, congrats and thanks dude.  Damn it, my friends are gonna flip when I show this to them.  Starting print-job now.


----------



## mongo_the_bad

This is great man, i had never even thought of half the ideas on  here lol. This maybe a little complicated for some, but one thing my friends and i do when we get back and we are still rollin is hook my computer up to my t.v. and play some electronic on i-tunes. The visualization system on i-tunes fuckin blows me up every single time, especially when its on a big ass t.v. So cool....


----------



## rollballzmiami

freaking awesome post! thanks for taking the time...

got me really really wanting to roll like right now.


----------



## Si Dread

Mace2124 said:
			
		

> What an awesome thread. You gave me alot of ideas. One thing I didnt see, but might have missed is to play an instrument. I'm a DJ and the most fun I have ever had was spinning and scratching while rolling hard. But I bet drums, guitar, bass, keyboards and lots of other instruments are amazing to play on while rolling.



Man that is a great point. I'm a drummer AND a DJ, & I jst realised, though I've DJd pilled up many a time, I have never played a full drum set whilst nutted. That's my new years resolution I reckon... to play drums pilling


----------



## FeelTheIllinoise!

this thread deserves a bump, a sticky, and a fucking RACK. great shit. much better than wading through all the bullshit on the main roll tricks thread.


----------



## SuperHappyFun

If this is the E-Bible, does that make you Jesus?


----------



## Texas Petty

SuperHappyFun said:
			
		

> If this is the E-Bible, does that make you Jesus?



Did Jesus write the Bible? No, but Mohamed did write the Quran so maybe he's Mohamed.


----------



## cianuro06

Cheers for that mate. Bookmarked.
Will print this out next time theres a special occasion.


----------



## DoctorNukem

Really like this post! some great ideas that have been well explained and thought out!! but sum are random but its all good. great read


----------



## 74zk

B240C said:
			
		

> i dont know man....ever driven on a freeway with the techno up, windows down and heat blasting....craziest feeling ever..



I read that and i was like <b>i have to reply to that</b>. I love doing that - especially downtown in a big city.

Sometimes ill stop at a redlight and a family willpullup right beside me, all deck'd out in candy and blasting techno, thier looks are priceless


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I Love those "I don't give a shit about what you think about me, but i'm going to do what ever I please with no regrets" moments. 

The feeling is like no other. Especially if you make others feel uncomfortable about them selves. haha


----------



## JeW BaLLs

How did you forget the outer space?

have one person sit in fetal position, holding their legs just under their knees, inbetween another persons legs, the person behind them grabs them by their knees (underneath them, above the fetal position persons hands, lean backwards and roll them around on your chest slowly, it feels like there is no gravity cause you can lean them like 90 degrees to the right/left and they feel like they are falling but they arent. 10 times better than any of these things on this trick list.


----------



## eezeekial

sticky dicky


----------



## Cazoom

still not a sticky? I thank eezeekial for his effort on this thread.


----------



## Medi57

or you could listen to music and (shock horror!) dance!


----------



## JeW BaLLs

I bleieve this thread is mistitled. I think it should be titled "lame things for newbies to do on E"


----------



## haolegolucky

LOVE IT.


I need to find me some pills again damn it...


----------



## eezeekial

I robbed this from another thread, its definitely interesting to watch on E

http://www.larrycarlson.com/


----------



## Esszet

whoa, if i ever meet you, you have one complementary pill for me


----------



## jokerR

yea sticky this thread, lol its very good


----------



## vickers

yeh eternal kudos to eezeekial,


----------



## AphexAcid93

Also: 
Playing bongo's/banging on anything in the backyard :-D along with the beats to any good hardcore/speedcore/gabber/happy hardcore


----------



## zaineaol.nu

minus the menthol ciggarettes, yeh, its w inner


----------



## eezeekial

I went to see Gabriel & Dresden the other weekned in New Orleans... and one of my new friends asked if I wanted any eye drops.   I said no and he told me they arent your usual eye drops.  I thought he was talking about lsd or something.  He pulled out this little dropper and I took a good look at it.  It was called *Rohto V* and it felt great.  It is used as a lubricant and to clear up red eyes.  I bought some Saturday and went to visit some friends that night who were partying.  They loved it!  You can find it at Wal-Mart or any drugstore really.  Hope you try this out yourselves and see what I am talking about.  Its a definite blow up- menthol for the eyes .


----------



## nathanp

bump  + sticky


----------



## wanabrollin

i gotta question maybe someboday can help me out with, i didnt see anything on it in the 'bible'. (big props by the way for puttin that together)can someone explain 'empire state biulding' and 'bear in the woods'? i saw it in a post and im curious what its all about. and really any other mind games.


----------



## Amy Lee

*Awesome*

This used to be a sticky but no more... why is that?  Also the only thing I would add that I didn't see or missed was and electric blanket.  When I feel the chills I love to turn the blanket on high and just roll around on it


----------



## eezeekial

unfortunately this was never made a sticky, I hope everyone keeps adding to this list so I can compile a 2.0 in the future.  Bilzor should sticky it


----------



## natepsrollinbud

you prob could make the 2.0 any time soon because you could add some blow up songs that you like and others like ummm and the good roll tricks thread only has a couple thousand posts lol so im looking forward to one real soon, especially since im a e-tard blah   ....but dude i like doing this when im rollin with friends is (if you have one) drive on like dirt roads that are lined with like bushes and big ass trees and animals and shit..like those roads that have "beware of deer" signs...and this may sound retared but if your up to this to drive on like walking paths that also are lined with bushes and weird shit ya know??? oh one more..find a construction site and go almost like fake monster trucking..its awesome!!!


----------



## carina_et_vela

awesome bible eezeekial!! i like to do something thats like the trick where you drag a towel over someone, but using long hair instead, especially if its curly, smells minty, and/or is hot from the hair dryer. great on people who are ticklish!
like butterfly kisses all over!


----------



## eezeekial

bump for all those partying this weekend, I will be

Going to try the Olbas inhaler too


----------



## angee81

You are great you just inspired many great times for future E-trips. You deserve the "best Thread Award". Im printing this out right now. Bless your parents for making you.


----------



## Alexkk

you must of eatin alot of bikkies mate


----------



## Kor

this trick is awesome for listening to music.

take you fingers and cover your ears. then open n close one at a time n switch it back n forth like little kids do. after you get the hang of it just go crazy with it. blows you up like crazy


----------



## RavenousBlonde

carina_et_vela said:
			
		

> awesome bible eezeekial!! i like to do something thats like the trick where you drag a towel over someone, but using long hair instead, especially if its curly, smells minty, and/or is hot from the hair dryer. great on people who are ticklish!
> like butterfly kisses all over!



Haha!  My husband loves that.    I'm glad I'm not the only one who's done this!


----------



## eu4ia

hi guys is sniffing to much vicks inhaler makes a dmage to your eardrum?


----------



## wakeROLLER25

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha thank you for the bible! i shall call u jesus! er sumthing! haha jp thanx man!


----------



## eezeekial

ill give this a bump since NYE is approaching


----------



## Chicago66

awesome!


----------



## ladyinthesky

nice


----------



## niro

Yes it's cool but i've seen most of those here on an old sticky already !!


----------



## dunwich

eezeekial said:
			
		

> Driving (only if you are confident enough in yourself) with the music up really loud




Now THAT'S harm reduction!


----------



## Flinch

Haha, yeah, i dont think people should drive under the effects of any drug


----------



## eezeekial

bumpin it up.  thinking about doing a 2.0 soon but it wont be nearly as big. most of the stuff gets repeated over and over in the roll tricks thread


----------



## MazDan

(Mazza waves to eezeekial and congrats on the condensing work)
Good to see your still arround.


----------



## Dingers

lol dude, much appreciated!

this is awesome stuff


----------



## sc4t

great thread, glad to see it's been bumped at least

this must not go to waste


----------



## keyholder

hahaha fucking awesome thread dude! mods should sticky this one!


----------



## MazDan

keyholder said:
			
		

> hahaha fucking awesome thread dude! mods should sticky this one!




No need to as it is already highlighted in the ED Index........ http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=301696

Thats why its there to avoid having a ziilion stickies clogging up the forum.


----------



## eezeekial

MazDan said:
			
		

> No need to as it is already highlighted in the ED Index........ http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=301696
> 
> Thats why its there to avoid having a ziilion stickies clogging up the forum.



ahhh, good deal.  great idea.


----------



## letsgetlifted

Texas Petty said:


> Did Jesus write the Bible? No, but Mohamed did write the Quran so maybe he's Mohamed.



Actually Muhammad was illiterate and could not read nor write. He recieved revelations and then would repeat them to many scribes so as to not lose the original words. But I get what you mean lol, dont mean to be an ass.


----------



## yeahyeahlauren

*saved in favourites*

Cheers man!


----------



## FrankANDbeeeanz

Thank you for posting this! My gf and I used to roll ALL THE TIME back in the day...actually it was right around the time you originally posted this, probably more closer to '04....but anyways, We haven't done it in fuckin YEARS and now in April, along with another couple, we are having a big ass rave at an old house in the woods about an hour from us....it's gonna be the shiz-nite....

i wanted to see if there was any new roll tricks since we've been outta the game for so long, and i have found some new shit i've never done, so THANKS and HAPPY ROLLING!!


----------



## kimberlyroseee

yeah, last time i drove a car while rolling, i ran a red light and almost killed myself and two of my friends, not a good idea.


----------



## An Iz

BumP so this doesn't get deleted in the bluelight memory wipe


----------



## inkyuebuss

*ingredients for the best b-day ever!*

ok so I just rolled last night with my girlfriend and had an amazing time downtown (minus the creepy public masturbator watching us) We ran into some friends/hot lesbians and smoked a blunt down by the river. And no it wasn't in a van. The girls started making out and I could barely control myself. I got the idea that next time we should all dose together in a jacuzzi suite downtown on my 23rd birthday, which they are totally down for. On top of that, one of the hot lesbians is a massage therapist. If all goes accordingly, I will have the best birthday everrrr!!


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

god bless you. the day i roll with hot lesbian massage therapists in a jacuzzi. my life will be almost complete.


----------



## nautilus

That sounds awesome. I hope you have a blast!

MDMA is about connection, closeness, and gratitude in my mind. It's not so much about sex. Keep that in mind if you happen to catch a moment of lucidity during the roll.


----------



## ct-boi

lostsoul.On.E said:


> god bless you. the day i roll with hot lesbian massage therapists in a jacuzzi. my life will be almost complete.


Lmao!


----------



## skittlezzzz

i am truly jealous...glad u had fun


----------



## WTF_MAYTE

we want videos.....


----------



## metron

My birthday is this Friday, any chance I could roll in a jacuzzi with hot lesbians while smoking a blunt?


----------



## mango salsa

lostsoul.On.E said:


> god bless you.



HAHAHAH!  that's so awesome.


----------



## inkyuebuss

metron said:


> My birthday is this Friday, any chance I could roll in a jacuzzi with hot lesbians while smoking a blunt?



Good Luck Metron! See if you can get them to feed you grapes, too.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Streetsr

surgical mask -kinda wierd in my opinion
menthol nasal spray- never got it myself
vicks vapor rub- sentual in a sense
sun glasses- always good fun
glow sticks- a must
mirrors- only for racking up lines
music- deep house
candles- if it suits the ambience, I always find that with softer and warmer lights they are always good, it does depend on the lighting scheme though (or alternitavely you could cut the lights and just have candles)
massagers- do it yourself, much more personal, but always good
orange juice- only if it's too intense, always good to have just in case someone is not enjoying themselves. any type of fruit juice is good, try to make it yourself during the night, you can always get someone to help you and have an off your face convo with them
water- of course, get a water purifier 
bandanas- are you playing pin the tale on the donkey?
ciggaretes- you'll be chugging them hard, especially if you're smoking inside

look at the aesthetics as well, color shemes and lighting schemes, pillows, blankets, open fire, places to relax, different areas people can go and talk, things you can look at if you're a cork bobbing on the ocean


----------



## Streetsr

Lucky bastard


----------



## pinkstarscracate

Check "The E Tards Bible" in The Directory, It has all the ingredients for a great time.

IMO you don't need all that stuff to have a "perfect" e party, All you need is good MDMA, Good friends, Good music and thats the perfect night.


----------



## phatass

surgical mask--- kinky?
menthol nasal spray--not necessary but why not
vicks vapor rub---- same as above
sun glasses--- i enjoy seeing the flashy colors
glow sticks--- good fun
mirrors--- to do lines of whatever on, allways good to have around
music-------- A MUST (Drum n Bass, Jungle, Psy trance...)
candles--- as long as you're carefull, people are pretty clumsy on xtc
massagers---BLISS
orange juice--Yup
water---------Yup
bandanas---- bit random, but i guess it helps with the sweat
ciggaretes-- if you smoke


other ideas

disco ball
strobe light
MDMA (obviously)
Downers for after (carisprodol, benzos, etc)
Ketamine (on the come down a few bumps is lovely)
Weed (psychadelics it up)
Big fucking speakers with a wicked bass
A DJ
naked ladies (maybe a surprise stripper)
friends
Bigass psyched out "flags" like textile funky psyched out textiles or posters


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Whippets!


----------



## roll_with_me

bring :
gum
ciggs
fruits
music
lip balm
fuzzy pillows!!! or just lots of pillows! lol.


surgical mask ---> why.. lol
menthol nasal spray --> nop
vicks vapor rub --> noo
sun glasses --> not that i remember
glow sticks --> yes!! :D :D :D
mirrors --> sure
music --> how could u trip without it! lol.
candles --> naw
massagers --> nu uh..
orange juice --> si. i try to.
water --> yip
bandanas --> no.....
ciggaretes  ---> yeh, um. too many.


----------



## Zzyzx

merge


----------



## AMTDan

My friends once blacklight painted surgical masks and then lightly rubbed vicks on the inside of the masks. They then wore these masks and it looked pretty damn partytastic in the blacklight. Also it definitly seemed to blow them up pretty good


----------



## heretician

Amazing thread.

You deserve the Ecstasy Peace Prize for taking the time to write this or even gather this.


----------



## dstaq35

So I'm a first time poster. It's been a few years since I rolled, but the wife and I and are planning a trip soon to roll.

I've been searching the net for some useful information and came across this site. Very cool and informative.

This thread has some great ideas and I thought I'd repay the thread with some old tricks of my own.



1. Someone has already mentioned "firewors" glasses, or "rainbow" glasses, but they are cheap and flimsy. What you really want is called  a "Spectrix Laser Visor" this is the shiz for light shows. Just google it, and you'll find several sites to purchase them.

2. Hear Something That Makes No Sound: while standing, have someone with a metal slinky put the last ring about half way back in your mouth and bite down slightly on it. Look down and close your eyes. Have the person very gently tap the slinky at intervals, and you CAN'T hear the sound but you can mentally feel or hear the sound of the slinky. It sounds like a light-sabre in an echo tunnel all over in your head and body! 

3. Face/Body Melt: 2/3 People
Take a sponge (we actually used a toy ball made for water) and absorb as much water as possible. Have the persone receiving the melt take of his or her shirt (leave the bra on ladies)  and lay back on a couch or something where there head can hang off the edge. 

*OK If you have a portable fan (the kind you would have for a really hot day) it makes this experience even better. *

Once the person is comfy start out with a head massage. Then once he/she's into it take the sponge and slowly squeeze the water out over the persons head, and face then work your way down to the top of the chest. (If you have a fan blow it on the person as you squeeze the water out. So awesome.)

4. Playing on a trampoline is amazing.

5. Laying in the grass or leaves with your shirt off.

6. Winter specific- Sleighriding.
7. Snowangels
8. Eating Snow

9. Beer Pong with with water instead of booze in a fun way to keep hydrated.

I hope I didn't repeat much here, and you guys enjoy these things as much as we did back in the day.


----------



## BTrips

i tried the spinning around and making yourself dizzy one with my bestfriend,
i think you should put on the end of that one to then (whilst dizzy) fall onto a bed or bean bag (i did it on my giant bean bag, holy crap)


----------



## shepj

badass  Lots of sick ideas!


----------



## jamaica0535

i am going to go through this to brush up on some stuff....

I have people who want to eat molly for their first rave and ecstasy experience.... 

I plan to do everything i can to make sure they enjoy themselves....


----------



## dropsonde

sunglasses are super cool worn backwards

makes your head tingle ever more


----------



## alexjordyn.

*FUN ideas on ecstacy*

ya ive heard of vicks vapor rub and ill do it next time i roll
ive heard of binkies, i need mine at all times when rolling haha
sex obviously
but what ELLSEEE
lets think of some good ideas people. anything. start brain storminggg


----------



## X-termi

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=230119

There you go ;-)


----------



## SignifyZ

Sour patch kids! just suck on them they feel SOOO soft


----------



## augustaB

Glow sticks 
Really good chocolate 
Poppers 
Optic fibre lighting 
Music 
Very soft fur 
Nipple toys


----------



## firstmoment

having deep conversations with your significant other or best friends


----------



## pnut3844

i dont know if it has been said yet or not, but to expand on your idea of boiling water, we used to have a pot of boiling water (barely boiling so no splash of hot water to your face) and we would take a scoop full of vicks vapor rub and put it in the pot. after about 5 minutes or so, take a towel and drape it over your head. then lean foward and have the towel create like a tunnel of sorts while you inhale the steam and boiled vicks. its basically like a vaporizer but a lot more intense. plus your whole kitchen and whatever room is adjacent will smell like vicks.


----------



## pnut3844

or if you wear contacts or have glasses take them off/out and watch the glowsticks. people who wear vision corrective lens will know what i mean


----------



## burn2shine

Take elevator out.  You'd have to be retarded to think it's a good idea to make yourself faint on e.


----------



## So amazed

I WANT TO DO ALL THOSE THINGS!!!

This is just what i needed ! Exactly what i have been looking for!
with a nice lil Shopping list and ALL!
On my way to The Super Walmart Now!
Love you!
XOXOX


----------



## mdmaftw!

grrr wheres the dirty sex tips :// lol. any secret vicks on my dick and she sucks moves? haha


----------



## LADOLCEVITA

shutter shades, are a must, lights look insane!


----------



## runmercirun

Mk so I gotta roll trick that I haven't seen posted on bluelight yet. My b if it is.
You can do it too yourself but its much cooler to have someone else do it for you.

Plug a friends ears (or yours) with your fingers lightly. Don't stick your whole damn finger in there, just press that little flap (tragus?) over the holes, then release with your fingers still resting lightly on them. Plug them. Unplug. Plug. Unplug. Keep repeating this for atleast a minute (or until they start to geek out) Start at a medium speed then work up to a faster pace. It makes shit sound so trippy, like wah wah wah wah wah, and it warps whatever musics playing. I swear to god whoever you do it too will be like O.O

Doing it to the beat of the music works too.
I had a friend teach me this a few months ago and now whenever I go to events I spread the love and trip eheads out with it.

Another trick to do to someone is to rub the bottom of your palms together really really fast for about a minute. The friction will warm them up. Immediately place them on somebody's closed eyelids, press for about two seconds (tell them to keep their eyes shut), and then wipe/sweep the bottom of your palms out towards their temples and down the sides of their face. It makes the person see crazy colors behind their eyelids similar to CEVs and it will almost feel like their face is melting offff.

But srsly, try the ear thing


----------



## HighInTheSkys

Take a bottle of febreeze and spray it in the air above you. Take your shirt off first. It feels amazing when it hits your skin.

Can be enhanced with:
Minty substance in mouth
Good Trance
Strobe light


Use these items then do febreeze. Sensory Overload.


----------



## Soda-Pop

*Going to a concert, what should I bring?*

Well, Im new here as you can see, and well, ive rolled maybe 5 or 10 times over the year and its been amazing. Im going to a HUGE name in Dubstep on the 21st in San Fransisco, and I am wondering what I should take with me to increase my roll. Btw, im going to be taking like 3 MDMA capsules over an hour and hopefully roll from 8pm to 2am haha.

So anyways, what are some little nic nacs i can take with me to make my roll that much better. I have a WOMP-A-WEAR (An incredibly long scarf fur hat), some Newport Menthols (ill probably be getting two packs of these! :D) and maybe ill bring a back massager too. What else should I bring?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sakura.summers

First off, be careful of what you decide to bring, some shows won't let you bring stuff in >:{

It sounds like you have a good list there, but if you need more suggestions here's the E-Tard's Bible of Rolling Tricks:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=230119

It's full of stuff to do while rolling. Maybe bring those vicks inhalers? possibly a binky/gum?


----------



## Soda-Pop

Sweet, thank you, ill check it out. And yah, i need to remember to pick up a few binkies before the show! Thanks


----------



## brandonerr

Some guy brought playdo to a rave I was at, awesome if ur on acid...


----------



## Keaton

Merged.


----------



## Eyes On the Roll

blowing up was always my friends and I's favorite thing to do. Probably kills brain cells though!


----------



## Soda-Pop

Whats blowing up? And playdo would be pretty bomb on mdma. Silly puddy! Ima buy some of that at the dollar store.. 

So, im going to take a trip to the dollar store with 12 dollars (to cover taxes on 10 items), what ten things should i buy that make your roll that much better? So far im thinking: two binkies, vicks, mint gum, and a few glowsticks. Any other ideas?


----------



## sakura.summers

The dollar tree in my town has glow in the dark axes, swords, and magic wands. Get those if yours has em!


----------



## Soda-Pop

sakura.summers said:


> The dollar tree in my town has glow in the dark axes, swords, and magic wands. Get those if yours has em!



Haha! Funny!


----------



## sakura.summers

Soda-Pop said:


> Haha! Funny!



They're the most beautiful/awesome/amazing things the world has ever seen!!!


*NSFW*:


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

how queer


----------



## crobarkid99

awesome fuckin thread, i dont know how ive never seen this before.


----------



## 4evertaken

*Just popped one. First time rolling!*

Hey swim just took one about 10 min ago. I'm anxious! Have the house to myself. What should I do?? I was thinking a bath later? And it says on here a cold one. Will a cold one feel good while rolling?


----------



## rollin_ballz

*Don't take vicks inhalers to a night club*

Hi this is one reason not to take a vicks inhaler to a night club or if you do do not do what me and my mate done. So anyways we had dropped half a Nintendo pill in a pub then bout 20 mins later proceeded to the night club stayed in a bit then dropped other half.  then we decided to have a sniff of the inhaler it felt amazing. Well about less than 5 mins later someone tapped us on back  and it was a bouncer and goes can you come with us please so we were like fuk goes one of our staff have seen you sniffing something we both goes oh its an inhaler and showed um it. I am sweating buckets  He then radios for manager who takes ages. then they make us empty pockets pat us down and check our wallets but all we had was a lot of menthol sweets and packets of chewing gum lol. They then sent us on our way back onto the dance floor we were not kicked out. we thought the buzz would of been killed but it was not we danced away for about 2 hours. Then we realized that the taxi was due in like half an hour so i told my friend to ring see if we could get it for like later so we goes beside the door I get two glasses of water and my friend goes to phone  and then all of a sudden  somebody in plain clothes comes up to me and says put ya drink down so i does then another plain clothes bloke goes up to my mate and grabs him well it takes me a few seconds to react so i go to go and help then someone grabs me  well i am thinking we are getting robbed cos they think we have pills or whatever or take our phone / monies. So I am struggling like fuck dragging myself to the bar to the bloke who had just served me less than 5 mins ago thinking he will be able to help or something and he is looking like wtf i have just served them. But he obs recognized they were staff then the bloke who has a hold of me is telling me to calm down  i am a bouncer well i still didn't believe him cos he had no suit reflective bands or anything  so me and my mate are struggling still then they push us out the side door of the club and said fuck off I believe. At this moment we were in total shock me and my friend we had no idea what had happened at all . Yes we might of been off our face but so was lots of other people. They did not even come up to us and say we know your under the influence can you please leave the premises or anything just jumped us


----------



## Mendo_K

cool story bro

looked like you were sniffing something, got questioned. and?


----------



## rollin_ballz

Yer we realised now how daft we were to do it in middle of dance floor lol. But ya don't think at time and they just says if you have any sniff or wateva we will just take it off you. not a very good search like didn't check socks  or shoes but i heard bouncers arn't allowed to do a proper search. Still don't explain the way they grabbed us  but i guess it is one of them things you will never know why.


----------



## eezeekial

bump

havent been on the forum in forever


----------



## MoonShadow9

I love every single thing about this! Not all heroes wear capes! You rock my socks off eezeekial!!


----------



## epic11

MoonShadow9 said:


> I love every single thing about this! Not all heroes wear capes! You rock my socks off eezeekial!!


way to bring a 2005 thread back. lmao


----------

